# Apache: RewriteBase soll Ort der .htaccess sein



## ZodiacXP (28. Dezember 2009)

Huhu.

Wenn ich "RewriteBase ./" schreibe dann sagt mir Apache, dass die absolute Pfadangabe (welche durch den Punkt geschieht) nicht gültig ist.

Klar ist, dass nur der Pfad vom DirectoryRoot aus angenommen wird. In meinem Fall "/foo/bar". Allerdings ändert dieser sich häufig.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit für "RewriteBase", damit dies der Ort ist, an dem die .htaccess liegt?

(edit: Sie ist nicht im regulären DocumentRoot der Domain sondern, in einem Alias)


----------

